
To my male engineering/computer-science/hacker friends - sandcrain
https://medium.com/@dancrisan/to-my-male-engineering-computer-science-hacker-friends-6a9acca765a8#.jz2j5z3j6
======
empressplay
My partner and I (both women, both technical) have never been asked to join
any team at any hackathon we've ever attended, and we've been to several. We
always end up having to form our own team, which nobody else technical joins
(because of having a female technical lead).

There was one hackathon where we were actually bumped from presenting, because
two women couldn't have possibly come up with anything worthwhile.

